# Mare showing aggression



## Cobonthejob (2 September 2016)

I have owned my mare for 8 months now, she is a 6 year-old Connemara x Cob type. For the first 4 months she was so placid and easy to handle on the ground, however she was then moved to a new yard with much better facilities. In all respects the new yard is much better in terms of routines, grazing and facilities. She is my first horse, despite riding for 20+ years. 

She was initially great in the new yard but now after two months she has started to show aggression towards me. It started quite suddenly in the stable she just went for me when grooming her and really injured me quite badly. Being in shock I probably didn't react appropriately and just got out of her stable rather than scolding her- subsequently perhaps she believes that I am not in control? She has had a couple of good weeks and then gone back to this behaviour today (trying to bite, refusing to be tied and groomed etc). She has also become increasingly aggressive to other horses (particularly geldings) and will quite literally go for them if the pass too close to her in the yard. 

She is very green in the ridden sense but is showing progress and is still great to ride, it is just on the ground she seems to have an issue. I have had lots of advice from people at the yard in terms of getting her to respect me which I really appreciate but I am still getting so disheartened. I am trying to be assertive with her but we seem to get in to a battle each time- perhaps I am doing this wrong? 

Saddle been checked, vet coming out soon. Is it possible that this is just to do with her seasons and maybe I have not owned her long enough to see what she is like over a summer? 

I really don't want these behaviours to become ingrained. I appreciate that I may not be able to change her behaviour towards other horses but biting and being aggressive to me are not acceptable. I am now having days where I am in tears, yet there are still days in between where she is perfect! 

I never knew owning a horse would have so many highs and lows...


----------



## Archiepoo (4 September 2016)

if the change only happened after you moved to the new yard that suits you better ,have you considered it isnt better for her?  maybe she has ulcers from stress they can show horrible symptoms  including aggression


----------



## Cobonthejob (5 September 2016)

Archiepoo said:



			if the change only happened after you moved to the new yard that suits you better ,have you considered it isnt better for her?  maybe she has ulcers from stress they can show horrible symptoms  including aggression
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestion, however I believe it does suit her better as there is fantastic turn out and a very good routine, she seems generally more happy in other respects and has alot of condition. I think you could be right about some sort of pain condition and have the vet coming out next week.


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 September 2016)

Given a 'couple of weeks' between episodes, I would guess she is prone to anovulatory follicles.  They can be painful and create unexpected behaviour.  A few days - or a PG jab - will fix.  Ask vet before he comes whether he will give her a pg jab or will insist on scanning first (I have my vet trained - but then I do have a lot of mares - mine and those visiting stallions so he knows I know the signs.)  After this, try to keep track of her seasons - ovulation is roughly every 21 days (not 28 as in humans.)  The weather is not helping - anovulatory follicles are more common early in spring - and in autumn - but this year .......


----------



## Cobonthejob (5 September 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			Given a 'couple of weeks' between episodes, I would guess she is prone to anovulatory follicles.  They can be painful and create unexpected behaviour.  A few days - or a PG jab - will fix.  Ask vet before he comes whether he will give her a pg jab or will insist on scanning first (I have my vet trained - but then I do have a lot of mares - mine and those visiting stallions so he knows I know the signs.)  After this, try to keep track of her seasons - ovulation is roughly every 21 days (not 28 as in humans.)  The weather is not helping - anovulatory follicles are more common early in spring - and in autumn - but this year .......
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the reply, this does sound like it could be what is happening as there are distinct times. I have the vet coming next Mon and will mention to her. And also thank you I will keep track of her cycle as well. 

Thanks again


----------



## JanetGeorge (6 September 2016)

My pleasure - just to add - I hope you have a 'proper' equine vet.  I've heard of vets who have panicked owners in a similar situation by sprouting off about granulosa theca cell tumours when there has been similar behaviour.  GTC tumours are not rare, but symptoms creep up over months/years, and the bad behaviour is not seasonal.  They are the commonest of the nasty problems mares have - so it's a good idea for mare owners to 'be aware' - because an advanced GTCT will result in a mare who behaves like a dangerous stallion - eventually.  So be aware.  http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/equine-ovarian-tumors


----------



## eggs (7 September 2016)

My first thought given the time between episodes was that it was likely to be linked to her seasons.  JG has already given good advise.  Hope you can get to the bottom of it soon.


----------

